
Study: Two spaces better than one - mmm_grayons
https://link.springer.com/article/10.3758/s13414-018-1527-6
======
1cvmask
It is easier for me to read with 2 spaces after a full stop rather than one.
But maybe I am too old (over 30) and set in my ways.

